# Tomato, Anchovy, Feta, Olives salad TNT



## kadesma (Apr 27, 2012)

With homegrown tomatos on the way I can hardly wait for mine to come through. I've been getting heirlooms at the store but I'm still anxious for my own. Slice 6 large tomatoes a mix of colors is nice. put the slices on a good sized platter, Scatter 4 minced garlic cloves over tomatoes add 4-tab. of minced fresh parsley, Then drizzle with evoo the best you have. Sprinkle with salt and fresh cracked pepper.In the mean time soak 6 anchovy fillets in 2 tab. red wine vinegar for 20 min. Slice a red onion into rounds and place the slices on the tomatoes. Add a little marjoram or oragano. Cut 2 oz of feta into small cubes and scatter over tomatoes. Cut the anchovy fillets in half and drape over the top of tomatoes before adding the evoo salt and pepper and 1/2 cup of olives.If feta isn't your cuppa try some grated dry cheese on the tomatoes instead.
enjoy 
PS this is great with a can of Italian packed in oil tuna and added slices of lemon between the tomatoes I'd use meyer lemons if possible.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 27, 2012)

kadesma said:


> With homegrown tomatos on the way I can hardly wait for mine to come through. I've been getting heirlooms at the store but I'm still anxious for my own. Slice 6 large tomatoes a mix of colors is nice. put the slices on a good sized platter, Scatter 4 minced garlic cloves over tomatoes add 4-tab. of minced fresh parsley, Then drizzle with evoo the best you have. Sprinkle with salt and fresh cracked pepper.  add the anchovy and fett and olives before hand.In the mean time soak 6 anchovy fillets in 2 tab. red wine vinegar for 20 min. Slice a red onion into rounds and place the slices on the tomatoes. Add a little marjoram or oragano. Cut 2 oz of feta into small cubes and scatter over tomatoes. Cut the anchovy fillets in half and drape over the top of tomatoes before adding the evoo salt and pepper and 1/2 cup of olives.If feta isn't your cuppa try some grated dry cheese on the tomatoes instead.
> enjoy
> PS this is great with a can of Italian packed in oil tuna and added slices of lemon between the tomatoes I'd use meyer lemons if possible.
> kades



This sounds exactly like something I would get to have all to myself!  Yum!  Thanks, Ma!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2012)

i hope you have big elbows, fee, 'cause we'!l be throwin''em jockeying for the last bits of salad.

this is right up my alley, kads. add bread and red wine, and it's a meal. thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 27, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i hope you have big elbows, fee, 'cause we'!l be throwin''em jockeying for the last bits of salad.
> 
> this is right up my alley, kads. add bread and red wine, and it's a meal. thanks!



I'm short, I don't need big elbows


----------



## buckytom (Apr 27, 2012)

i'll wear a cup... lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 27, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i'll wear a cup... lol.



Heh!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This sounds exactly like something I would get to have all to myself!  Yum!  Thanks, Ma!



Welcome PF so glad you like it's one of my fav's Just watch out for BT
ma


----------



## kadesma (Apr 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i hope you have big elbows, fee, 'cause we'!l be throwin''em jockeying for the last bits of salad.
> 
> this is right up my alley, kads. add bread and red wine, and it's a meal. thanks!


Hi BT, so glad you like this. It is wonderful and I indulge often during the summer. first the pool, then salad and bread and tea, then the pooll ahhhh life is good.
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 28, 2012)

K,

Always delicious ingredients from the Mediterranean ... Thanks for posting. Shall put it on the list.

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Constance (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds delicious! Unfortunately, the ulcers and crohn's make tomatoes and a lot of other fresh vegies hard on the belly.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 29, 2012)

Constance said:


> Sounds delicious! Unfortunately, the ulcers and crohn's make tomatoes and a lot of other fresh vegies hard on the belly.


Connie,
sorry sweetie, it's so good to hear from you. I've been missing you.
Take care let me know if there is somthing you'd like a recipe for.
cj


----------



## lyndalou (Apr 29, 2012)

Kades,

do you add anchovies twice? That's the way I'm reading this.Love seeing all of your TNT recipes and techniques. Sunday at your house must be pretty special.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 30, 2012)

lyndalou said:


> Kades,
> 
> do you add anchovies twice? That's the way I'm reading this.Love seeing all of your TNT recipes and techniques. Sunday at your house must be pretty special.


No lynda, I goofed. I erased my mistake. Please check the recipe again for me. I think I've got it right now. So sorry. See what happens when Dh's keep opening the door and asking questions? Yeesh.
kades


----------

